# Toronto Bottle Show - Sunday April 23, 2017 - Pickering



## Arob (Feb 21, 2017)

24th Annual
*TORONTO BOTTLE & ANTIQUE SHOW AND SALE
*Sunday April 23, 2017
10:00am to 2:30pm
Admission still $5.00

*PICKERING RECREATION COMPLEX
*1867 Valley Farm Road
Pickering, Ontario
L1V 3Y7

Check out the spiffy new video,





*CANADA'S PREMIER BOTTLE SHOW
*With  over 60 tables, this is Canada's best show & sale offering a huge  selection of antique bottles, pottery and related collectibles. No  crafts, reproductions or early admission!

contact: George Miller, 905-427-7297


----------



## RCO (Feb 22, 2017)

never made it to the bottle show when it was in Toronto but I like the new Pickering location , large building and easy to get to , always something interesting to find there 

are all the tables taken ? I feel like there is enough stuff in garage to need one


----------

